# The Strange Magic of: Stevie Wonder



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Artists come and go. Trends, fads, enthusiasms, cults, whole genres....

_Think, in this batter'd Caravanserai
Whose Doorways are alternate Night and Day,
How Sultan after Sultan with his Pomp
Abode his Hour or two, and went his way._

Yet Stevie Wonder abides always. He even shows up at everybody else's funeral or memorial concert. Because he is a Survivor, and so full of talent, life, and joy. An infinity of great songs and performances; it was hard to choose. But choose we must, so here is _Don't You Worry 'Bout a Thing._. I know I won't.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Of course Stevie Wonder is brilliant! I enjoy Innervisions, Songs In The Key Of Life, and Journey Through The Secret Life Of Plants.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2016)

Fulfillingness First Finale.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey yeah, Stevie was a very talented guy. Put out a lot of great music. Can't say I am familiar with his catalog but certainly with those songs that got a lot of air time.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The other day I was woken up by his music, did a search and some good songs.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Stevie Wonder did one of my all-time favorite songs, recording most of the tracks himself. Give it a listen.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Victor Redseal said:


> Fulfillingness First Finale.


Finally bought a copy this summer. Fantastic album!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2016)

It's amazing to think of the stable of songwriters Motown employed--Stevie, Smokey, HDH, Marvin, Barrett Strong--even Berry himself. Amazing one label had all that firepower and putting out some of the greatest music ever heard. Growing up in Detroit in the 60s and 70s when all the stuff was rocking the world was a great experience.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Victor Redseal said:


> It's amazing to think of the stable of songwriters Motown employed--Stevie, Smokey, HDH, Marvin, Barrett Strong--even Berry himself. Amazing one label had all that firepower and putting out some of the greatest music ever heard. Growing up in *Detroit in the 60s and 70s* when all the stuff was rocking the world was a great experience.


The golden years of pop music. Also Mitch Ryder, another Detroit rocker IIRC. And Bob Seger.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is a superfavorite Wonder song: _Summer Soft_:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

YouTube giveth and taketh away--A replacement _Summer Soft_: such a wonderful song!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

For some crazy reason, millions of people like Stevie Wonder and his music. Who knows why? _My Cherie Amour....._, very live:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Once Tamla grudgingly allowed him artistic control he hit an excellent run of form from 1971 (_Where I'm Coming From_) to 1976 (_Songs in the Key of Life_), a period when the songs seemed to just tumble out of him. And let's not forget how much he actually played on his own albums, on top of producing them himself. OK, he's written some clunkers since but that six-album spell is a wonderful body of work in anyone's book. Great musician.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Steve Wonder made some awesome music! I always enjoyed him on the radio. Should get the greatest hits album. Good that this thread got brought up front.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's another great one. My favourite Stevie song from my favourite album.






Saw him live in Berlin, at the Waldbühne, in the 1980s. Great memories and a great concert.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

one of the very few pop musicians for whom I could be tempted to use the usually meaningless word genius.
Even if he produced terrible stuff like I just called to say I love you


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

He was fabulous in the 70s. After that? Not so much....


----------

